# Shawnee Reef Encounter



## 55ducker (Oct 29, 2014)

To the new owner of Shawnee Reef and Celeron Island, let me apologize for disturbing you this afternoon when I dared to check out a spot at least 220 yards from your guarded perch on the rocks off Shawnee Reef. After you fired your warning shot over us, I moved on down the island to get out of your way. Let me also apologize for not warning the deer hunters I saw trespassing on your island, but I’m sure they mistakenly thought this was public land like I did. I just wished him luck as he did me. You know how outdoorsmen used to do it while sharing the resource. But I understand your concern, trespassing on your island must be a problem since I heard the volley of shots about fifteen minutes after shooting time, I’m sure you must have just been chasing off some other misguided encroachers. I’m sure it must get expensive shooting over boats that get to close to your island, so if I ever see you there again, I’m just bringing you the shell I cost you today. Have a wonderful season whoever you are.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

There were 3 group on those reefs today, 3 young kids on west rocks, I was by myself in the middle and 2 guys on the east rock pile. I heard the kids to shoot 5 minutes after and a few other shots but I did not see a duck. I did not fire a shot. You must have been close to them otherwise warning shots shouldn't have bothered you. In my opinion, fishermen should stay away from duck hunters spread.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## 55ducker (Oct 29, 2014)

fsamie1 said:


> There were 3 group on those reefs today, 3 young kids on west rocks, I was by myself in the middle and 2 guys on the east rock pile. I heard the kids to shoot 5 minutes after and a few other shots but I did not see a duck. I did not fire a shot. You must have been close to them otherwise warning shots shouldn't have bothered you. In my opinion, fishermen should stay away from duck hunters spread.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

It’s all good . We know how those jumbos like to sit under a decoy spread .


----------



## 55ducker (Oct 29, 2014)

It was the west group. I wasn't fishing. I was coming out looking for a spot to duck hunt. Had thought about the reef but saw the group and the crowd on the reef so I headed north. Had not even thrown a decoy, or shut the motor down. Was looking at the marsh area on the west side of the island when the fella climbs over the rocks to the north side and fires up in the air and yells "seriously!". I wasn't sure, so when I got home I ran a distance check on google maps and was very conservative about the distance. 660 feet. Fsamie, you were likely closer to that group than me if you were in the middle reef. The shot was not at a duck, it was intended to make me move which I did. Remember, I did not even cut the motor down. So I ask you Fsamie, seriously, was the shot necessary?


----------



## 55ducker (Oct 29, 2014)

R.J.M. said:


> It’s all good . We know how those jumbos like to sit under a decoy spread .


Not fishing and was simply motoring along looking for a spot to hunt and was at least 660 feet on the north side of the wall. His spread was on the south side. He had to climb over to the north side to shoot. Was I too close to his spread? I ask you R.J.M.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

I wasn’t directing my comment at you but at the perch fishermen who have no clue . I’m sorry that you had to in counter these individuals . Good luck stay safe


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

lol.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow what trash to say the least!!! What happened to something simple like signaling with a flashlight or a whistle and wave your arms to show your hunting there!! And motoring threw just looking it’s a shame it has to be that way!! To bad the DNR wasn’t close by to witness that bad behavior!! I sit and think at 59 years old did I ever act that way??? It would have never crossed my mind!!! If we had room slide in and make some new friends.No different than when guys complain about Conservation officers checking to see if your legal with your license and have everything correct but boy if someone should step on your land where the heck is the DNR. It’s upbringing I was checked opening day of deer last weekend and of course I was legal and we sat at my truck talking deer hunting and beef jerky and diet Mountain Dew. I tried his venison jerky and he tried my jerky from lees market in Newport he told me some places to check out for deer hunting and when we parted ways I gave him the rest of the bag of jerky and another Mountain Dew. That’s called two sportsman talking and about what they love and one just doing his job! And getting back to the dimwit Blasting a round straight up did you ever think what goes up also comes down!!! Also what example are you setting for younger hunters if they were witnessing that crazy behavior. That goes back to You were not born that way you were taught that way!!! I just hope you found a spot and ended up with a good hunt.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

How many beers am I gonna need to have for this narrative to make sense?


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

55ducker said:


> Not fishing and was simply motoring along looking for a spot to hunt and was at least 660 feet on the north side of the wall. His spread was on the south side. He had to climb over to the north side to shoot. Was I too close to his spread? I ask you R.J.M.


You did nothing wrong. You unfortunately encountered a typical slob hunter that thinks he owns the lake. I’ve had too many run ins like this to list. It’s one reason I don’t Marsh hunt very much anymore..and I’m getting bored. Lol
Early season we have jet skis and pontoons drive close all the time. No way I’d ever think of firing a warning shot. If a guy does something like that, I imagine his entire life if a cluster. Forget about it and keep on huntin. Remember your video phone if you ever have a close run in...it’s amazing how these tough guys turn and run like “kitties” Lol


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Drive over and confront him like a man.


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

They were more upset about the sun tan their decoys were getting and you were the only living thing coming in yesterday.

Downriver has the highest concentration of Scrubs in Michigan. You won’t have trouble running into this again. 

Your time yesterday scouting was a significantly better investment than theirs.




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

Let me clarify, I don’t think all people downriver are scrubs. More scrub duck hunters flock here IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Why are we scouting so close to other hunters right at shooting light? I’ve never hear a scouting story like this.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

I just hope dat wasn't my ole cousin Jimmyjumbo, his kind tends to get a lil wild n hungry before dat big turkeyday loleven if it was him doe he'd be getting slapped 7ways by a superdooper mag infinity size goose deek! ain't knowbudy doing some shooting at me out dare:/ fur facks sake


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Rhawk86 said:


> Let me clarify, I don’t think all people downriver are scrubs. More scrub duck hunters flock here IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I’ve had 2 run ins with blubber head wanna be duck commandos on Celery island over the years. Must be really worth it, staking claim to downrivers duck fantasy island. Lol


----------



## 55ducker (Oct 29, 2014)

This was 1:30pm. A lot of assumptions being made here. Fishing , scouting, at shooting light. I'm done venting. Wishing you all a safe and successful season. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Rhawk86 said:


> Let me clarify, I don’t think all people downriver are scrubs. More scrub duck hunters flock here IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Again confront us like a man. You might find out your perception is skewed. To many boys hide behind the keyboard these days.


----------

